# [div] positionierung ...



## deRichie (22. November 2004)

Hallo erstmal
ich habe folgendes problem:
ich möchte mir mit über php multiple divs erstellen ... 
das  auch ganz gut ...
das Problem ist daß ich die <div> Elemente leider innerhalb eine Tabelle (im <tr>) erstellen muß ...
(for schleife ... anders  et nicht wirklich ...)
kann ich dem <div> per hand ein Elternelement zuweisen?
weil wenn ich dem über style die position absolut zuweise schreibt der mir den div natürlich in die tabelle rein (wo er natürlich nicht rein soll), bei relative setzt der mir den ganz banane ...
kann mir wer helfen?


----------



## Gumbo (22. November 2004)

Hm, klingt sehr abstrakt. Könntest du es bitte etwas ausführlicher beschreiben.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. Dezember 2004)

Er meint das man um in einer Tabelle mit div etwas auszurichten den Div tag immer in jede Spalte schreiben muß und ob es nicht möglich ist so was wie ein Stiel zu schreiben mit dem man der ganzen Tabelle das Div zuweisen kann und es nur einmal schreiben muß.

Ich poste hier noch weil ich die gleiche Frage habe.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Martys (17. Dezember 2004)

Hört sich etwas wirr an, der Quellcode dazu würde helfen.


----------



## Oliver Gringel (17. Dezember 2004)

<div>-Elemente dürfen nicht in <tr>-Elementen stehen. (http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/struct/tables.html#h-11.2.5)


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. Dezember 2004)

Also ich möchte alle Elemente in einer Tabelle mit Div ausrichten, normalerweise muß ich das div tag in jeder Spalte neu positionieren, d.h ich habe bei einer Tabelle mit 20 Spalten das tag 20x gesetzt. Und die Frage war ob es nicht eine Möglichkeit gibt das irgendwie zu umgehen und der ganzen Tabelle ein Div tag zuweisen zu können.

@Martys:Hab jetzt grad keinen Code zu hand, bin noch bei der Planung.

die div würden auch nicht im TR sondern in TD stehen.


----------

